# Hey Walgreens Wake Up



## jar546 (Jan 9, 2020)

You would think a national chain would have pretty tight policies.


----------



## steveray (Jan 9, 2020)

Policy...yes, contractors and inspectors.....not so much...The first urinal doesn't need to be accessible typically, but you would still need the IPC 30"


----------



## mark handler (Jan 9, 2020)

After the fact "Mantanance" (replacement). 
Mantanance people have no clue.


----------



## cda (Jan 9, 2020)

Is the silver one,     For Taller People?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 9, 2020)

I see that the penny didn't get picked up, must have been tales?

Just reviewed a CVS, they didn't have that issue in their bathroom, not trying to tell you where to get your meds at all!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Sorry, after I zoomed in, "that's not a penny!"  

Looks more like a Jolly Rancher, 3-second rule or 3-day, Jar!


----------



## ICE (Jan 9, 2020)

jar546 said:


> You would think a national chain would have pretty tight policies.
> View attachment 6345


It's Wallgreens….there's only one urinal in that bathroom.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 9, 2020)

Wall of shame photo, 'thanks".


----------



## tmurray (Jan 9, 2020)

steveray said:


> Policy...yes, contractors and inspectors.....not so much...The first urinal doesn't need to be accessible typically, but you would still need the IPC 30"


Interesting. Here, if urinals are provided at least one must be accessible (even if there is only one).


----------



## steveray (Jan 9, 2020)

4. Where no more than one urinal is provided in a toilet room or bathing room, the urinal is not required to be accessible.

2015 IBC 1109

I assume that the logic is that the urinal is never the only fixture (W/C)....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jan 10, 2020)

ADASAD 213.3.3 Urinals. Where more than one urinal is provided, at least one shall comply with 605.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 10, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> ADASAD 213.3.3 Urinals. Where more than one urinal is provided, at least one shall comply with 605.



I have to confess that it took me a long time to realize that the first urinal doesn't need to be accessible.  A common mistake, apparently.  I see toilet rooms with one urinal mounted low on the wall all the time, but that is not required.  Although, code is minimum, I suppose.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 11, 2020)

Sleepy, the codes change all the time, in 2003 ICC ANSI and the 2003 building code- All plumbing fixtures (at least one of every type) was required to be accessible. Therefore, a code wise person can potentially tell when an upfit was performed if it is unknown.


----------

